# Pieces without modulation



## UrbanK (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm looking for simple pieces without modulation for ear training. Can be major or minor, but currently need major.
Pieces with sparse modulation are fine too - where the modulation is between longer distinct sections.


----------



## chipia (Apr 22, 2021)

I think modern pop music is your best bet for music without modulations.

Other than that, I think that Bach's "Little Notebook for Anna Magdalena" and Bartok's "For Children" could also have some pieces that suite you.

The first volumes of Bartok's "Mikrokosmos" should also work.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Try just about any minuet/trio movement from a Classical Period symphony.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

If I knew what modulation is I'd recommend Ravel's _Bolero_.

Apparently Ravel did know what modulation is. Writing to a friend shortly after finishing _Bolero_, the composer described it as having "no form in the true sense of the word, no development, and hardly any modulation".


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SONNET CLV said:


> If I knew what modulation is I'd recommend Ravel's _Bolero_.
> 
> Apparently Ravel did know what modulation is. Writing to a friend shortly after finishing _Bolero_, the composer described it as having "no form in the true sense of the word, no development, and hardly any modulation".


I can't bring it to mind, but isn't there a modulation right at the climax? Or am I misunderstanding the meaning of modulation?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Forster said:


> I can't bring it to mind, but isn't there a modulation right at the climax? Or am I misunderstanding the meaning of modulation?


Yes, it modulates briefly just before the end, then modulates back to finish. Up until then it's a perfect candidate for the OP's assignment.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

^ I thought so. It's the bit that makes the climax worth waiting for!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Forster said:


> ^ I thought so. It's the bit that makes the climax worth waiting for!


Ravel knew he had to do something to end it. Otherwise it would have to continue till the orchestra started to collect overtime.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

...and their pensions !


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...guys, remember too that boozer opening and closing times have a major bearing on the length of a piece.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Mahler and Brian were teetotal then?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^LOL...dunno, but it might explain rapid tempos from some conductors....


----------



## Symphonic (Apr 27, 2015)

Chopin: Berceuse in D-flat major, Op.57


----------



## UrbanK (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you for the recommendations!

The only issue with Bolero is that I've heard it a hundred times already. That is to say once.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The first movement of Mendelssohn's Piano Trio in D minor has very little if any modulation. Bach' chaconne first half d minor second half d major, however this one doesn't really fit the criteria of 'simple', lots of tonicization.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Pärt's Spiegel im Spiegel


----------

